# dove limit has been raised



## stick-n-string (Aug 27, 2008)

I don't know if ya'll have talked about this yet or not, but i called the DNR office today and they told me they raised the limit to 15!! which only makes it that much harder for me to get a limit!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2008)

stick-n-string said:


> I don't know if ya'll have talked about this yet or not, but i called the DNR office today and they told me they raised the limit to 15!! which only makes it that much harder for me to get a limit!


----------



## little rascal (Aug 27, 2008)

*Are they*

gonna mail us (license holders) all a new reg book or letter now, in writing, since it all said 12?


----------



## chase870 (Aug 27, 2008)

Figures I just did teach my fat girlfriend to count to 12


----------



## doublebarrel (Aug 27, 2008)

It was 15 birds years ago but cannot remember year!


----------



## waterdogs (Aug 28, 2008)

Ok DNR, lets go out and kill all the birds we have in our feilds, go out the next week or so and no birds. They have all been shot. 12 birds were fine.


----------



## Mlrtime (Aug 28, 2008)

chase870 said:


> Figures I just did teach my fat girlfriend to count to 12


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Aug 28, 2008)

waterdogs said:


> Ok DNR, lets go out and kill all the birds we have in our feilds, go out the next week or so and no birds. They have all been shot. 12 birds were fine.



Very few hunters are going to take 12 birds, much less 15.  It takes a pretty good shot on a pretty good field to kill 15 birds.  I've only limitted 3 or 4 times in about 20 years of dove hunting.  Only once did I limit earlier than 7 p.m.  That day, I kept shooting and took home 18.  I'm not saying it's right, but I did it.  Most fields are only shot once or twice all season, so it really won't mean that many more dead doves in the long run.


----------



## doublelungdriller (Aug 28, 2008)

15, that is great


----------



## Eroc33 (Aug 28, 2008)

on the state website it say 15 is the limit and 15 in possesion is that correct.


----------



## KGauger (Aug 28, 2008)

Statewide:

September 6-21
October 11-19
November 27 - January 10

Limit 	15 per day, 30 in possession

Hours

12 Noon until sunset on opening day in September
1/2 hour before sunrise until sunset every other day


----------



## Eroc33 (Aug 28, 2008)

well they changed it on the state website since an hour ago


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh the pressure.


----------



## robertyb (Aug 28, 2008)

doublebarrel said:


> It was 15 birds years ago but cannot remember year!




Hmmm, 

I am 58 and have hunted all my life and I do not remember it ever being 15.


----------



## bestbucks (Aug 28, 2008)

robertyb said:


> Hmmm,
> 
> I am 58 and have hunted all my life and I do not remember it ever being 15.


 I'm 51 with probably a touch of Alzheimer's, and I want to believe it was either 18 or 24.


----------



## basslure (Aug 29, 2008)

The dove limit depends on the number of days the season is open a 70 day season the limit is 12, with a 60 day season the limit is 15


----------



## nkbigdog (Aug 29, 2008)

*Powder*

There goes the ozone layer


----------



## aeubanks (Aug 29, 2008)

Then maybe we could have a 10 ten day  season and a 30 bird limit.?


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 29, 2008)

Did they up the woodduck limit to three?


----------



## bat (Aug 29, 2008)

robertyb said:


> Hmmm,
> 
> I am 58 and have hunted all my life and I do not remember it ever being 15.



I'm 64 and don't remember!!  Ok what was the question??     Seriously what year was it that is was above 12....  I can't remember any????  I've hunted doves since I was 8 years old..


----------



## emtguy (Aug 31, 2008)

basslure said:


> The dove limit depends on the number of days the season is open a 70 day season the limit is 12, with a 60 day season the limit is 15



Yes thats the way it WAS but now its 15 birds on a 70 day season....i heard from old timers that years ago the limit was higher and if you go back far enough there used to not be a limit at  all.


----------



## Dovebuster33 (Aug 31, 2008)

*DNR Regs*

I don't know where y'all are getting the info of a 15 per day limit, but the DNR Reqs that you access from the opening page here @ Woody's on page thirteen states the same limit its been for 40 years. 12 daily limit. 24 possession. DB


----------



## wacknstack (Aug 31, 2008)

Did they up the Woodduck bag limit also?


----------



## Mlrtime (Aug 31, 2008)

I just located this 'Press Release' on the Ga DNR website.
It says that the 15 bird limit was to be proposed at an Aug 27 meeting and if approved would take effect by opening day Sept 6. I can find nothing to indicate that it was approved. Anybody got more recent info?

http://www.georgiawildlife.org/content/displaypressrelease.asp?ArticleID=1297


----------



## Paddle (Sep 1, 2008)

Here's the link:

http://www.georgiawildlife.org/documentdetail.aspx?docid=606&pageid=3&category=hunting


----------



## Shine Runner (Sep 1, 2008)

I talked to a DNR law enforcement officer yesterday while checking a field and he didn't have any idea what I was talking about!  I have read the change just like ya'll.  I think it would be best to carry a copy of the changed limit on the website with you while hunting to avoid a "problem" if you are lucky or good enough to hit 15!  Just a headsup.


----------



## gobble79 (Sep 1, 2008)

I also talked to a game warden on friday.  They had just gotten out of a meeting and knew nothing about it.  Then I came home and went to DNR website and saw 15 limit.  I printed it out.


----------



## Just BB (Sep 1, 2008)

I don't know what you are talking about, My limit has always been 5 birds and 5 boxes of number 8's


----------



## fishbum2000 (Sep 1, 2008)

Just BB said:


> I don't know what you are talking about, My limit has always been 5 birds and 5 boxes of number 8's



WOW     you can get that many birds with that few shells, can you teach me how????????????


----------



## Mlrtime (Sep 1, 2008)

Just BB said:


> I don't know what you are talking about, My limit has always been 5 birds and 5 boxes of number 8's




Well yeah!...................but dreaming is fun!



i did print that page...thanks!


----------



## Rebel 3 (Sep 3, 2008)

The limit has been changed to 15.  It is no longer 12 in GA.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 3, 2008)

its changed on the WRD website.  page 13. 

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/Assets/Documents/Hunting_Regulations/08-09_Hunting_Regs.pdf


----------



## HighCotton (Sep 3, 2008)

Just BB said:


> I don't know what you are talking about, My limit has always been 5 birds and 5 boxes of number 8's



That's me too............ 5 birds PER 5 boxes.  So raising the limit don't benefit me none........ but, it'll help the other hunters in my field 'cause I always turn the birds right toward them...............


----------



## basstrkr (Sep 3, 2008)

Limit? next you'll tell me the crazy things can fly.


----------



## BubbaD (Sep 4, 2008)

Guess I better take 16 or 17 shells....I might be a little rusty 

I thought the national ave was 3 birds per box...if so...I better go buy another box


----------



## JBowers (Sep 4, 2008)

BubbaD said:


> Guess I better take 16 or 17 shells....I might be a little rusty
> 
> I thought the national ave was 3 birds per box...if so...I better go buy another box


 
Yep!  Theoretically, contributions to the Wildlife Restoration Program should increase if one assumes a 2 dove per box harvest and the need to purchase 2 more boxes as a result of the increase from 12 to 15 in the bag limit!


----------

